# when to neuter my pup?



## Karen in Abu Dhabi (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there, I have a question about when to neuter Elvis, my five month old bundle of fluff and joy. I guess the op is due soon because ultimately I do not plan to show him. But I'm thinking about letting him mate with his doggie daycare 'girlfriend' Serena, a Chihuahua. I'm coming to the conclusion that Elvis gets very lonely and is going to need some company (deep breath, another dog in my life!!!)

A friend told me that the male temperament can change after breeding, sometimes not for the better. Does this ring true for Havs?

And... does anyone have any thought on what I guess would be called a mixed breed Hava-chu? 

Regards, Karen


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen in Abu Dhabi said:


> Hi there, I have a question about when to neuter Elvis, my five month old bundle of fluff and joy. I guess the op is due soon because ultimately I do not plan to show him. But I'm thinking about letting him mate with his doggie daycare 'girlfriend' Serena, a Chihuahua. I'm coming to the conclusion that Elvis gets very lonely and is going to need some company (deep breath, another dog in my life!!!)
> 
> A friend told me that the male temperament can change after breeding, sometimes not for the better. Does this ring true for Havs?
> 
> ...


Hi Karen, My Kodi was never intended to breed, and I chose to neuter him around 6 months. Partly this was in agreement with my contract, (although I think my breeder would have agreed to postpone neutering if it would have been better for him physically) and partly because I DIDN'T want to take a chance waiting until he had begun marking territory before I neutered him. I'm not sure I could live with a dog marking inside my house or even the houses of other people. That is a real danger in intact males, and often doesn't go away if they are neutered late.

I do know that I met all my breeder's stud dogs and they were lovely, friendly dogs who got along well with both people and their pack members. How much of this is nature and how much good training/handling, I can't tell you.

Chihuahuas are adorable little dogs, but they have a much sharper temperament than Havs generally do. They can, of course, be TRAINED to be wonderful pets, but they have a reputation of becoming little tyrants if their energy and territorial nature is not appropriately channeled. What a cross would look like would be anybody's guess besides that it would be small. That's about all they have in common.

One thing I am sure you will hear from MANY people on the board is to NOT breed your dog to create crossbreed puppies. Every day, THOUSANDS of crossbred dogs are put to death just here in the U.S. because there are many more mixed breed dogs than there are homes to take them in. Responsible breeders breed only to better their chosen breed, not just to produce cute puppies... MOST puppies are cute!!! Very few pet owners have the knowledge and experience to get into the breeding game, at least without an experienced breeder to mentor them, help them choose appropriate foundation stock, show those dogs to their championships, make sure that all health testing is done, make sure the puppies get the best possible start in life,etc.

If you want another Hav, buy one. (or rescue one if there is a rescue group you can access, though it sounds that that might not be a possibility if the number of Havanese in Adu Dhabi is as small as you think) If you want another dog, but don't care whether it is a purebred, adopt one. I can't imagine that Abu Dhabi is different from any other big modern city in the world... I am sure there are wonderful dogs in shelters just waiting for a forever home! Be part of the solution, not part of the problem!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

krandall said:


> Hi Karen, My Kodi was never intended to breed, and I chose to neuter him around 6 months. Partly this was in agreement with my contract, (although I think my breeder would have agreed to postpone neutering if it would have been better for him physically) and partly because I DIDN'T want to take a chance waiting until he had begun marking territory before I neutered him. I'm not sure I could live with a dog marking inside my house or even the houses of other people. That is a real danger in intact males, and often doesn't go away if they are neutered late.
> 
> I do know that I met all my breeder's stud dogs and they were lovely, friendly dogs who got along well with both people and their pack members. How much of this is nature and how much good training/handling, I can't tell you.
> 
> ...


Ditto and applause, applause! Though I'm sure your intention is not to be, the breeding you're suggesting would be very irresponsible and could add to the problem of pet overpopulation, thus adding to the number of dogs euthanized every year. A cute puppy is never a reason to breed. My advice would be to just enjoy your little boy, have him neutered and you'll both live a better, more comfortable life. Having dealt with a hav who marks and who has testosterone issues, I speak from personal experience.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

We had our male neutered at about six months and I don't think his personality changed very much if at all. He is still a little love bug and a very mellow little fellow. He still plays like mad with other young dogs.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

krandall said:


> Hi Karen, My Kodi was never intended to breed, and I chose to neuter him around 6 months. Partly this was in agreement with my contract, (although I think my breeder would have agreed to postpone neutering if it would have been better for him physically) and partly because I DIDN'T want to take a chance waiting until he had begun marking territory before I neutered him. I'm not sure I could live with a dog marking inside my house or even the houses of other people. That is a real danger in intact males, and often doesn't go away if they are neutered late.
> 
> I do know that I met all my breeder's stud dogs and they were lovely, friendly dogs who got along well with both people and their pack members. How much of this is nature and how much good training/handling, I can't tell you.
> 
> ...


AGREED 100%! Just think of all those poor little pups who are euthanized every single day, there's no need to add to the problem. Puppy heaven is too crowded already.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree too. Both my boys were nuetered between 6 and 7 months. it has not changed their personalities at all. I think the myth exists because dogs begin to mature and slow down a bit after 7 or 8 months, they are more sure of them selves and will start to question your authority, and sometimes they become more independent or more demanding... it's not the nueter but just part of growing up.

oops edited to add I misread your query---it was about breeding not neutering!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I had Quincy neutered at 6 months and I'm very glad I did. 

Your pup is ready to be neutered now.

What a tragedy it would be to breed Elvis to any dog.....have him neutered and make him the best pet he can be....healthy,happier,and you both win.:thumb:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Karen in Abu Dhabi said:


> A friend told me that the male temperament can change after breeding, sometimes not for the better. Does this ring true for Havs?


Yes, behavior can change after breeding and it is not fun. Last thing you want is for Elvis to flip out everytime he comes across a bitch in season or humping anyone and anything - even when not in season. Besides, he's too young to be breeding. You wouldn't want your 8-10 year old son screwing around with girls at daycare - same for Elvis. 

This is a great time for his neuter.

One last comment on what a mixed breed would be called... a mixed breed is developed after careful planning and generations of breeding. Two different breeds that have puppies don't make a breed. That's what you call "a mix" or "a mutt."


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Bumi will be neutered just about his 1 year mark.


----------

